# New Litespeed anonymity kit



## HerbertK (Sep 23, 2004)

*Xxxxx*

Xxxxx


----------



## msheron (Nov 2, 2005)

You'll have those who take offense. I think it is a good rib poker myself!


----------



## WildBill (May 11, 2006)

Herbert any chance you can make Ti flavored stickers for the seatstays on my 05 Siena ? Im lusting over the all ti Siena ! See you in Chattanooga for the TDG ! Im coming down with a buddy ! 

Billy


----------



## powerdan5 (Apr 27, 2006)

I can see the humor in it, but I'm sure there will be some Litespeed Pavia owners out there who feel abandoned............


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

WildBill said:


> Herbert any chance you can make Ti flavored stickers for the seatstays on my 05 Siena ? Im lusting over the all ti Siena ! See you in Chattanooga for the TDG ! Im coming down with a buddy !
> 
> Billy


Hey Billy. In case your not a forum member over at weight weenies you may want to take a look at this. It's open to everyone!

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=26087


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

that made my day.


----------



## cptab (Sep 12, 2002)

*funny*

Good stuff. I think I'd prefer the stickers that read "Karbin" (of course, the penmanship would need to be poor and the K would need to be flipped around).


----------



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

I almost broke a rib laughing when I saw it in VeloNews today! I wonder if "Cervello" owners and the company are peeved about it! Cervello's are Carbenello's ,,,,,,,


----------

